# Best saddle to do general work in?



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all, I'm looking into saddles and I'm curious as to what type of saddle is best to do general work in?
I ride western and I'm also interested in barrel racing but I'm unsure if a barrel saddle would be good to do general work and riding in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I find my barrel saddle very comfortable, so I'd say a barrel saddle is probably best because you can do more than just barrels with it. It's easier to use your barrel saddle for general use than something like a trail saddle for barrels 

Hope I helped xoxo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you! I was thinking it would be good! I just wasn't sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

What do you mean by general work? A barrel saddle wouldn't be much good if you were hauling things by the horn (like clearing our some broken tree branches or whatnot), you'd probably want a saddle actually made to withhold that kind of use, like a roping one. They have a pretty strong foundation.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

By general I mean training. 
Sorry, wasn't thinking!
I have thought about getting a roping saddle for the tougher stuff I might need to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Well for training then I'd just suggest any saddle that is comfortable for both you and the horse  Barrel saddles tend to be lighter, and I find the seats comfy- so that may indeed be what you are looking for. I've seen them break a little easier though, while a roping saddle I borrowed has been handed down for two-three generations and doesn't have a thing wrong with it. (It was actually used for roping cattle, so it had a lot of work done in it)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would get a good ranch saddle. They are typically high cantle, deep seated saddles that are made to take a beating. I prefer one built on an A fork tree because I find that they fit a better variety of horses. I can ride mine for 5 or 6 hours without any discomfort - and it's a hard seat (not cushioned).

This is the one I ride:


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> I would get a good ranch saddle. They are typically high cantle, deep seated saddles that are made to take a beating. I prefer one built on an A fork tree because I find that they fit a better variety of horses. I can ride mine for 5 or 6 hours without any discomfort - and it's a hard seat (not cushioned).
> 
> This is the one I ride:
> 
> View attachment 85348


Jealous!!

That saddle looks extremely comfortable even with the hard seat.

I'll have to keep an eye out for a good ranch saddle. 
I do agree with barrel saddles being a little more fragile. But they aren't made to do what a rope or ranch saddle does. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Omg Iride that saddle is so pretty... Don't be surprised if you hear someone breaking in and stealing that saddle of yours, and defiantly don't come looking at me when it goes missing! :lol:


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha. I know....*tries to hide saddle in coat*
>.> I swear, I don't know where it is.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you all! I love the saddle. We have a member here, Southerntrails, that had it made for me about 1 1/2 years ago. That pic was the day I got it but it still looks the same and I've got tons of miles on it now.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

For everyday riding, I love my roughout training saddle; won it at an AQHA show. You can't kill this thing and I've had it about 12 years!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Western stock saddle would be my choice


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd get an all around saddle. They are comfortable and don't stand you up all the time like roping saddles do, but you can still do some roping in them. 
I've been doing most of my training in my roping saddle, and if I'm riding a horse that might give a buck every now and then, it really sucks cause the rope saddle sets you up and pushes you forward, and *plop* you go over the horses shoulder.
I'm looking for a barrel racing saddle to do my training in now, as well as breaking two fillies later this year. I'm also planning on barrel racing, so it's a win-win.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I second Iride's suggestion of a good ranch type saddle, though I prefer one with a Modified Association tree. That's what I use to break all my colts in because it's secure, sturdy, and dang comfortable. They don't "stand you up" like what QHrider mentioned that roping saddles do (IMHO roping trees aren't comfortable for the long haul anyway), and they are designed to be ridden in for hours every day.

I, like Iride, have a hard seat saddle and wouldn't trade it for all the money in the world. Sitting in that is about like putting my butt in a glove. The reason that I prefer the MA tree over a Wade or an A-fork is because I don't like bucking rolls, but I still need something there for when a colt decides to blow up with me. The swells on a MA tree are big so I have something to grab with my legs in a dire emergency.


----------



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got a Circle Y Flex-Lite Shawnee and I love it, but if I had it to do over I would go with the deeper seat of a barrel saddle, and get a rough cut one. I think "Josey" would be the good one. My trainer said it is a confidence builder saddle. LOVE the Flex tree so I can put it on just about any horse.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The most comfortable and secure saddle I have ever used was an Australian stock saddle. Kept me from being bucked, thrown, or unseated for many years while riding a bucking/spooking moronic gelding (would spook from nearly everything -the arab half would notice something was different and the quarter half was unable to process if it was dangerous and we would leap or bolt). The saddle is also really good for trail riding, made for packing bags in front or behind the saddle and really holds you in place on steep hills. Other than that, I would use a barrel saddle for general riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride in this thing all the time. Riding, Training, Trails. Whatever. Pretty, Comfy and the best position ever! However I now need to sell it  Anyone interested? Haha!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> I would get a good ranch saddle. They are typically high cantle, deep seated saddles that are made to take a beating. I prefer one built on an A fork tree because I find that they fit a better variety of horses. I can ride mine for 5 or 6 hours without any discomfort - and it's a hard seat (not cushioned).
> 
> This is the one I ride:
> 
> View attachment 85348


 
I was curious on what those poleys were used for..or the swell things behind the actual swell...do they hold you in more or what? I seen these at a gaming show. I would use these for training honestly because a barrel saddle isn't the best for training...I find them more "fragile"...I would get some type of roping saddle with a deep seat. I wouldn't get anything with a shallow seat.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gidget, those are called "bucking rolls". They are there for the added security since the tree itself has no swells to speak of.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

For most uses I'll take the Trooper.
It's not the saddle to use for working cattle or some other uniquely Western items (barrel racing, roping, etc...), but for general purposes I find the Trooper a good choice. From jumping to riding long distances it works as an all around saddle. Gives my horse a very wide area for weight displacement which is another thing I like.


----------

